# Cosmo due any day! She kidded twin girls!!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Cosmo is doing really well and is getting really big! She measured five feet around a few days ago! She lost her plug this morning and her udder is getting bigger.  :stars: She could go anytime after the 1st!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo Due in 1 week!*

Wow I would say there are at least 2 in there probably more!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Cosmo Due in 1 week!*

She is big....can't wait... :thumb: :clap:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo Due in 1 week!*

My GAWD. That poor thing lol

I'm calling trips or quads. I can't wait to see!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Cosmo Due in 1 week!*

wow she is BIG!


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo Due in 1 week!*

still thinking there are :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: !


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo Due in 1 week!*

Good luck  She's HUGE!!!!!!! :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo Due in 1 week!*

And how is Miss Cosmo this morning? I can't WAIT to see who's in there!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo Due in 1 week!*

Thanks for all your replies everyone! Sorry it has taken me a while to reply, I was out all day and just got a chance to check. 

Cosmo has had alot of discharge the last couple of days, especially yesterday. Her udder has been growing pretty quickly the last several days also, but still has quite a while to go compared to last year's udder pictures. Ligs are pretty much the same, soft and mushy but still easily feel-able. I wish the days would go faster! I can't stand this waiting! :GAAH: 

3 days till she could kid!  I can't wait to see her kids!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cosmo Due in 1 week!*

WOW what a wide lady you have there! Hope theres at least 3 in there and sending happy healthy kidding vibes your way!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cosmo Due in 1 week!*

Cosmo, big & beautiful girl, you have eager "fans" waiting. Who is she bred to?


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo Due in 1 week!*

That poor big preggo girl!! I bet she is excited to be done as you are! I say :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: , but maybe that is because that is what I want my goat to have.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo Due in 1 week!*

Thanks. ) I would love to have :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: too! We already have three people on the waiting list for bucks, and we want to keep any girls she has!

Nancy D: Cosmo is bred to a purebred spotted buck named White Forest Reflection's Suey. You can see some pictures of him on our website: crossroadsboergoats.web.officelive.com


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo Due in 1 week!*

Poor girl I can't imagine her being comfortable! I'm sure she's ready to kid, but due to the doe code of honor, I'm sure she'll keep you waiting LOL At least that's been my experience! 
She's a gorgeous doe, and I hope you get some healthy, fun colored kiddos! Sure can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cosmo Due in 1 week!*

Very nice! How come I missed you at Puyallup!? Maybe we we both busy. I was the one whose Sr doe crawled on her knees into the ring for Homeyer. :roll:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Cosmo Due in 1 week!*

:thumbup: :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo Due in 1 week!*



> I'm sure she's ready to kid, but due to the doe code of honor, I'm sure she'll keep you waiting LOL At least that's been my experience!


Yep! That has always been our experience with kidding! They always wait until they have drove us insane with waiting! :slapfloor:

Nancy D: Yeah, we were at the puyallup, we just didn't bring our goats. We saw you and your pretty girls there! I remember that one doe that got on her knees in the show ring! :slapfloor: I loved the dark head Bolster doe you had there, she was pretty!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Cosmo Due in 1 week!*

:ROFL: :thumbup:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo Due in 1 week!*

How's miss Cosmo doing today?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo Due in 1 week!*

Cosmo is still pretty much the same. The only thing that really seems to be changing very much is her tail-head. It has gotten REALLY raised. Her udder seems to be on a stand-still; it hasn't changed very much all day today. I woulld guess she still has at least 3 more days before she kids. :sigh:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Cosmo Due in 1 week!*

I'm going through the same thing :hair: And yet we still love our goats...


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo Due in 1 week!*

Such a nice healthy looking doe for being so very prego.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Cosmo Due in 1 week!*

:hug:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo Due in 1 week!*

Any news now? lol She's gotta be poppin soon!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Cosmo Due in 1 week!*

what a gorgeous doe!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo Due in 1 week!*

Thanks for your comments!

Cosmo isn't looking too close yet.  Her udder has changeed a little today, she was drinking alot of water today so I thought she might be filling her udder. This afternoon she was acting really dopey and had a glazed over look in her eyes and she kept tucking in her head every once in a while. It kind of looked like contractions but it was just her head that she was moving not her whole body. She is back to her normal bright and happy self again tonight so I don't know what that whole thing was about. Her ligs ar still the same; soft but still easily feelable. She kept squating quite a bit today too, and not much was coming out. Poor girl was laying down when I went out to check on her tonight and she was groaning and breathing so heavy! She looked really uncomfortable!

I hope she kids soon, I don't know if she and I can wait much longer!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo Due in 1 week!*

She is huge! And absolutely gorgeous


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Cosmo Due in 1 week!*

:thumbup:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo Due in 1 week!*

Look at that big belly! I love the pic of her laying down lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo Due in 1 week!*

Davy Hollow: Yeah, she looked like a beached whale when she was laying down last night! She was even bigger than that one picture I got of her last night! I should post it tonight! 

Thanks Maggie! She is a pretty doe!

Anyway, Cosmo is looking a lot closer today! :leap: She looks like she is starting to drop as she had a smaller belly than normal this morning. And her udder really started filling last night and is pretty full feeling and stiff this morning. Although it still has some filling to do before it is strutted. Her ligs are really soft and are getting pretty hard to feel and she had a yellowish/clearish glob of discharge too!  I can't wait till she kids! :leap:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cosmo due any day now! Looking close!*

Cmon COSMO!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Cosmo due any day now! Looking close!*


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day now! Looking close!*

POP LOCK AND DROP IT!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day now! Looking close!*

Babies soon!!!!! :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo due any day now! Looking close!*

Any babies yet?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day now! Looking close!*

No babies yet.  She does seem like she has dropped quite a bit though. her udder is continueing to fill but it still has plenty more room in there. Her ligs were about the same, and she has some more yellowish/clearish discharge again. She is eating and acting totally normal so I don't think she will go tonight. Maybe tomorrow or Friday. :hair: I can't stand this waiting time!

Davy Hollow; Here is the picture I was talking about in the last post.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day now! Looking close!*

WOW! She does look like a beached whale :laugh: I hope she does not keep you waiting too much longer. :hair:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day!*

Here is a video we took of Cosmo tonight. She is getting really uncomfortable.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo due and day! New video on page 3!*

Any babies this morning?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo due and day! New video on page 3!*

Awww poor sweetie, looks like she can't get comfy so she can sleep! Every doe is different, but our last doe who kidded in Oct did this for a few nights before she kidded. She really kept me on my toes watching & waiting. 
Hopefully Cosmo doesn't do this to you though!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due and day! New video on page 3!*

Yeah, I hope she doesn't wait too much longer!  One of our other does, Wish, made us wait 3 days after her due date last year! At the time it seemed like it took her FOREVER to kid!

Cosmo hasn't kidded yet but is looking REALLY close! :leap: She has had more yellowish/clear discharge this morning, and her ligs are pretty much gone!!!  Her udder really got full through the night but it still is not quite strutted yet, but it is getting there! This morning she kept strteching/hunching up, which could mean that she is starting to position her babies!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*

Snug as a bug in a rug, not in any hurry. :hair:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*

Oi, that poor girl. I CAN'T WAIT!!! Can't IMAGINE how you feel hahaha


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*

Boy I hope she goes soon! I hope you are able to be there and help if she needs it. I think she is going to have her hands ful with lots of babies. Keep us posted.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*

No babies yet. :hair: She has stayed in the barn pretty much all day and other than going over to the feeder to get some hay, she has mostly just laid down or stood with her front feet on anything that is elevated. Her udder has really filled today but still is not strutted. Her ligs have stayed pretty much gone all day, too. She hasn't had any more discharge since this morning. 
When I fed her her grain tonight she gobbled it down like she was starved!  Being the pretty picky goat that she has always been, it was really funny to watch her gobble it down like that! 

I will probably go and check on her in the night just as a precaution, but I'm not betting on her going tonight. But it is very possible that she could kid tomorrow!  :leap:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*

Can't wait to see!!!!! *rolling around with excitement*


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*

She does look uncomfortable...but a pretty girl...can't wait to see them... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*

Cosmo is doing great, but still no babies. :tears: :sigh: :GAAH:  She is walking around as happy as ever!

Her ligs are VERY soft but can still be felt. One is just about gone. They have stayed really soft all day. Her udder has continued to fill today.... but still isn't strutted. :sigh: Maybe she'll kid tomorrow... I really doubt she'll go today. She kidded at 2:30 pm last year.

Here are some pictures we took of her a few minutes ago.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*

Cosmo! Drop & unload!!


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*

Let's go Cosmo!


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*



nancy d said:


> Cosmo! Drop & unload!!


 :slapfloor:

Come on Cosmo!! We wanna see babies!!!


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*



GoatJoy said:


> nancy d said:
> 
> 
> > Cosmo! Drop & unload!!
> ...


LOL!!!
:ROFL:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*

No babies yet. :GAAH:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*

She is still carrying them pretty high too.....You are so lucky you live so far away or that girl might just go missing LOL Good luck she can not keep them in forever can she?????


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*

I hope she goes soon!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*

^ Me too, I want to see those babies! What is she bred to?


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*

Come on Cosmo!!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*

Maggie I am pretty sure its a red spotted boer buck.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*

She just may make it to her due date.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*

You are right Roger, Cosmo is bred to a dark red spotted Boer buck.



RPC said:


> You are so lucky you live so far away or that girl might just go missing LOL


  Thanks Roger! How are Jasmine's triplets doing? I loved the red one!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*

Well the 2 traditional's are doing well but the red one is not. I have been so busy that I did not realize she was not able to nurse because the others would push her away. Now that I have realized she is 10 pounds smaller and looks quite pitiful but 3 times a day I am pulling Jasmine out and tieing her up and letting Cindy eat as much as she can. She is already looking better and i am going to weigh her on Thursday and see if she has gained some weights. She was born at 5.11 pounds and at 23 days she was only 8.12 pounds where as her sisters were 17.06 and 15.07 pounds at 23 days. I feel pretty confident though that before to long she will be back on track and all will be good. Hopefully no one will even be able to tell by the fair that she almost didn't make it.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*

Here are some pictures of the buck she is bred to. He is 9 months in those pics.

So sorry to hear about the red doeling, Roger, but I am glad that she is doing okay now!  I would love to see some new pics of them If you have the time.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*

He is nice, I hope you get some spotted babies!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*

What a handsome boy!! Hoping for Spots! Good luck!
Our first due date is the 8th here....WaHooo!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*

Thanks maggie and Milk and Honey! We were very happy to be able to loan him to breed to our does!! He is a very pretty guy!  You can't really tell in the pictures but he was actually very wide and extremely muscular!


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*

Any news about Cosmo?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*

Any babies yet??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*

Any news? :hug:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*

Good Grief, Cosmo must be a blimp by now!! Any progress?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*

Sorry it has taken me a while to respond, everyone. I just got back from church and checking on her. 

Still no babies :hair: Her ligs were almost gone this morning, but now are back to being easily feelable.  Her udder is still the same;full but not strutted. And she definitely has not dropped.  Maybe she will go tomorrow. ray:



DavyHollow said:


> Good Grief, Cosmo must be a blimp by now!!


 :laugh: Yeah she is getting really big! Every time she is laying down she grunts and groans like she is dying!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*

:hug: :hair: :hug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*

:hair: :GAAH: :hair: :GAAH: COME ON COSMO!!!!! Please don't keep us waiting any longer!


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*

Come on Cosmo!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*

Still nothing :GAAH: She looks really skinny and doesn't hardly even look like she is pregnant, and is pretty hollowed out in front of her hip bones. Her ligs are really soft and are pretty hard to make out. But her udder is still the same, it almost looks smaller than it was yesterday. :hair: :GAAH: She didn't eat any of her grain and isn't really intested in hay, but is happy and chipper, so I know she isn't sick.

I hope she hurries up and kids soon. :sigh:


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*

Omgsh I would go insane! Come on Cosmo, let us see those babies  
Maybe try bribing!? Hahaha


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*



poprocksandPEZ said:


> Maybe try bribing!? Hahaha


 :laugh: :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*

:ROFL:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*

Here are some pictures from this morning. She looks really dropped. I don't think she'll go today though. :sigh:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*

Talk about your drama queens!! lol

I hope she goes soon. I"M SO EXCITED TO SEE WHAT SHE"LL DROP!!!! :leap: :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*

Wow...she is changing.... :thumb: :greengrin: :wink:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*

Tomorrow on the full moon.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*

You'll have to go with wolfman themes haha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*

lol


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*

I hope it is soon for ya.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*



poprocksandPEZ said:


> Omgsh I would go insane! Come on Cosmo, let us see those babies
> Maybe try bribing!? Hahaha


Haha 

I hope she goes soon too! I just can't stand going out to check on her and seeing her doing nothing or changing that much. 

Does anyone have any name sugestions while we are waiting? I would like them to be close in meaning to Cosmo's name or it could be close to her mother's, Glamour too. It doesn't really have to be, but it would be nice.  I just can't seem to think of anything that I like. :scratch:

Here is another pic of her from this morning that shows how low she is. :shocked:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! New video on page 3!*

You should feed her salsa and spicy food. I hear it induces labor :ROFL:

Ah, you have touched about my favorite subject!!!
Cosmos and Glamour . . .

Cosmos themes:
Spiral Galaxy
Starry Eyed Surprise
Star
Twinkle Star
Extra Terrestrial (E.T. )
Little Star
Shooting Star
Moon
Darkside of the Moon
Man on the Moon
Silver Lining
Apollo
NASA (hahah)

Glamour Themes:
Hollywood
Sparkle'n'Sun
Harlequin
Sparkles
Beauty Eye
Lashes
Flashy Dignity
Flashing Lights
Paparazzi
Charm
Lucky Charm
Dazzle Me Silly (or just Dazzle)
Razzle Dazzle
Filthy Rich
Diamond Tiara
Madonna

Both/random:
Star Charm
Charming Star
Glamourous Star
Starry Flash
Chocolate Dreams
Strawberry Sherbert
Sugarcube
Whoa Sally
Good Golly Miss Molly

I'll call it quits while i'm behind  but I'll keep thinking!!    :thumb:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day!*

Haha  Thanks for all of the name suggestions Davy Hollow! I like several of them. 

This morning Cosmo has had a lot of yellow cream discharge and her udder has filled a bit more. Her ligs are soft but not not gone yet  I hope she doesn't wait to kid tomorrow as we will be gone all day running errands. :sigh:


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day!*

Well if you can't be home tomorrow, she will surely have kids waiting for you when you get home!! BTW, I love the sire and his spots..... and he's spotted EVERYWHERE!! :ROFL:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day!*

Well it is now 2 days past her due date, and she isn't really changing very quickly. :hair: :GAAH: She has stayed pretty much the same all day long. :sigh: I just know she is going to kid tomorrow when I will be gone ALL day. She had a whole week of beautiful sunny days to kid but now it is raining and will be raining for the next ten days at least! :sigh:

This is a good patience tester. Mostly just shows how lacking I am of it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo due any day!*

When it rains it pours LOL That's been my luck. Hopefully she waits until you get home! Just make sure she knows first that you WANT her to kid while your gone <so she won't LOL>, then tell her when you get home, that you don't care if she kids or not, to keep those babies to herself, and act depressed....she'll surely go in labor! Good Luck


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day!*



HoosierShadow said:


> When it rains it pours LOL That's been my luck. Hopefully she waits until you get home! Just make sure she knows first that you WANT her to kid while your gone <so she won't LOL>, then tell her when you get home, that you don't care if she kids or not, to keep those babies to herself, and act depressed....she'll surely go in labor! Good Luck


 I went out to her this morning and did exactly that, Hoosier shadow.  I grabbed her horns and looked her in the eye and gave her my little pep talk about the pros and cons about kidding today. Didn't really seem to help much though cause her ligs are pretty much gone and her udder is really full and she has yellowy discharge. :hair: :GAAH: What a little spoiled brat she is.  She was probably ejoying watching me  :hair: this morning. I can just see her thinking to herself "Hey look everybody! We have our own hair pulling, feet- stomping circus right outside our barn!"


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo due any day!*

LOL!!!!! well it was worth a shot anyway! Hopefully if she kids today she'll wait until your home!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Cosmo due any day!*

:laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo due any day!*

How's Cosmo? I came in from feeding, smell like I've been rolling with goats <LOL>, but yet I came straight to the computer to see if there was an update on Cosmo LOL!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day!*

Yay! I came home to see one goat in the pen instead of 3 or 4. Whew! 

Cosmo is definitely going to kid tomorrow if not tonight.  Her ligs are GONE, and her udder is strutted!!!  It has nearly doubled in size from this morning! :leap:

I am definitely going to check on her tonight! Can't wait to see what she has in that big belly of hers!! :leap: I am so glad this waiting will be over soon!! :leap:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! BABIES SOON!!!*

WOOHOO!!!! Go Cosmo! I have had you both on my mind all evening! and hoping she would get with the program! You'll have to keep us updated as I am sure you won't be getting much sleep tonight if any!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! BABIES SOON!!!*

She is finally giving up and going to share those babies with you! I hope everything goes easy and everyone is healthy!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! BABIES SOON!!!*

Cosmo you gotta get wida program here. Doe Code of Honor has been played to the max.
And dont worry Crossroads, if you dont make any sense later tonight or tomorrow we can relate!
Here's to smooth kidding hon!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! BABIES SOON!!!*

Any babies? Perhaps your pep talk was the key to get her to finally kid :laugh: Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! BABIES SOON!!!*

Well it is about time isn't it. Good luck I hope you get some nice spotted kids.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! BABIES SOON!!!*



Lost Prairie said:


> Any babies? Perhaps your pep talk was the key to get her to finally kid :laugh: Good luck! :thumb:


LOL I was just thinking about that a few minutes ago!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! BABIES SOON!!!*



HoosierShadow said:


> Lost Prairie said:
> 
> 
> > Any babies? Perhaps your pep talk was the key to get her to finally kid :laugh: Good luck! :thumb:
> ...


Haha :laugh: Yeah, I was thinking that too when I went to check on her again tonight. :laugh:

No babies yet but she looks like she is having some small contractions and is stretching!  She also started pawing and was breathing really fast and heavy.  Can't wait,can't wait!!! :leap:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! BABIES SOON!!!*

I'm glad you had that pep talk haha, that's too funny!  She sure sounds like she's getting closer, so exciting...you know you need to get her on marestare LOL


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! BABIES SOON!!!*

Update, pretty please??? Lots of spotted babies this morning?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! BABIES SOON!!!*

No babies yet.  It is now 5:45 in the morning on the 9th and she is lookin really close!! Her udder has filled even more than last night and is HUGE and rock hard!! She has to walk wierd to get around it. :laugh: Poor girl. Over all her body looks really wacked out; her rump is really high and her legs are pretty posty. Her ligs are totally no-way-no-how feel-able!! And she has a lot of whitish stringy discharge! 

BABIES REALLY SOON!!! :leap: :leap:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! BABIES SOON!!!*

She sounds really close. It is good u are t here


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! BABIES SOON!!!*

Wow poor girl, I am picturing that udder!! I hope she kids soon! Update when you can!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! BABIES SOON!!!*

She is not doing anything yet. She wasn't too interested in her grain but is still eating some hay. And she is still having lots of discharge.

I added some pics of her udder from last night, it has gotten even bigger than that this morning. Also there is a pic of her udder on tuesday, so you can kinda compare how much it has filled.


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! BABIES SOON!!!*

OH YEAH!!! GO COSMO!!!!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! BABIES SOON!!!*



amylawrence said:


> OH YEAH!!! GO COSMO!!!!


 :thumb: :leap:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! BABIES SOON!!!*

Here they come!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! BABIES SOON!!!*

Any babies yet?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! BABIES SOON!!!*

Nope, no babies yet.  She is just standing in her pen with a dazed tired look and chewing her cud. She hasn't been having any contractions that I can tell unless they are really small. :sigh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! BABIES SOON!!!*

You should go out and give her another pep talk  :laugh:


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! BABIES SOON!!!*

OH ME!! It would shock me if she didn't have babies today or tomorrow! Come on Cosmo..you can do it!!! :stars:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! BABIES SOON!!!*

Just went out to check on her again and she is having several contractions and actually pushed on two of them!!  :stars: :wahoo: She keeps getting up and laying dowm too, and has a bunch more discharge!!  She is also being VERY vocal.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! BABIES SOON!!! Pushing!!*

Babies soon! Good luck! :leap:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! BABIES SOON!!! Pushing!!*

She could be dairy goat witth that udder!! lol. So excited to see those babies! Let's go Cosmo!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! BABIES SOON!!! Pushing!!*

Cool! Babies soon!!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! BABIES SOON!!! Pushing!!*

BABIESS!!!BABYBABYBABYBABYBABYBABYBABYBABIESSSSS!

I CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! BABIES SOON!!! Pushing!!*

Cant wait to see babies!! Go Cosmo!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! BABIES SOON!!! Pushing!!*

Okay waiting on baby pics! Come on I know you have to have some by now LOL!!! The suspense!!!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! BABIES SOON!!! Pushing!!*

I WISH THERE WAS A KIDDING CAMERA! I feel like its my own does kidding lmao


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! BABIES SOON!!! Pushing!!*

Babies????


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! BABIES SOON!!! Pushing!!*

Yes we got spoiled with RunArounds kidding camera. If there are multiples even with a good delivery she probably has her handsful. I know I did with triplets.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! BABIES SOON!!! Pushing!!*

She kidded twin red and spotted girls so far! More info will be posted in birth announcements soon!


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! She kidded twins so far!*

Congrats! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! She kidded twins so far!*

Woohoo!!!! Can hardly wait to see em!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Cosmo due any day! She kidded twins so far!*

Yay!! Congrats!! We need pics!!


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

AWESOME! AND SPOTS - WOOHOOOO!


----------

